# Girls v. Boys discussions



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 7, 2016)

Just curious as to why there are twice the number of messages on the girls forum (5000) versus the boys (2500).  Any theories?


----------



## zebrafish (Dec 7, 2016)

Girls are 2x better than boys


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 7, 2016)

Male athletes have many more sports to choose from, and soccer usually takes a back seat to football, baseball, basketball. On the female side, there are fewer options and soccer is one of the more popular options. And the WNT has been more successful than the MNT.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 7, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Male athletes have many more sports to choose from, and soccer usually takes a back seat to football, baseball, basketball. On the female side, there are fewer options and soccer is one of the more popular options. And the WNT has been more successful than the MNT.


But that does not explain why there is twice the activity for girls on this forum given the fact that there are slightly more boys club teams than girls in socal.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple. 
Men understand soccer. Men understand males. Therefore, we understand boys soccer and have limited number of relevant questions.  The existing of any questions related to boys soccer indicates the likelihood of mothers using the forum. 

We don't understand women of any age. Therefore, we have an exponentially high number of questions related to girls' soccer. The ratio of boys vs. girls forum posts would be considerably higher were it not for an overwhelming sense of helplessness in ever understanding anything related to females.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Just curious as to why there are twice the number of messages on the girls forum (5000) versus the boys (2500).  Any theories?


Obsessive parents.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 7, 2016)

RedDevilDad said:


> Simple.
> Men understand soccer. Men understand males. Therefore, we understand boys soccer and have limited number of relevant questions.  The existing of any questions related to boys soccer indicates the likelihood of mothers using the forum.


To say that men know soccer better than women sounds ignorant.  And trust me...a lot of men might think they know soccer...but don't.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> But that does not explain why there is twice the activity for girls on this forum given the fact that there are slightly more boys club teams than girls in socal.


If you slam my boy, his boy will kick your boy's ass on the pitch.

If you criticize my daughter, I will kick your ass on the sidelines.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Male athletes have many more sports to choose from, and soccer usually takes a back seat to football, baseball, basketball. On the female side, there are fewer options and soccer is one of the more popular options. And the WNT has been more successful than the MNT.


I think this is correct.  Soccer is to girls what football/baseball/basketball is to boys... Plus volleyball doesn't have a forum


----------



## Bdobyns (Dec 8, 2016)

Because women's sports require twice the amount of validity (false validity?) that the amount of time and money we are spending (wasting) is really worth it.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 8, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> To say that men know soccer better than women sounds ignorant.  And trust me...a lot of men might think they know soccer...but don't.


It. Was. A. Joke.


----------



## younothat (Dec 8, 2016)

More moms compared to dads who like to talk more &


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Dec 8, 2016)

younothat said:


> More moms compared to dads who like to talk more &


Totally unscientific, but I think the girls forums are filled with more dads than moms.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 8, 2016)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Totally unscientific, but I think the girls forums are filled with more dads than moms.


You may have something here. I briefly jotted all the posters that I know personally and 80% were male and 20% female.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Dec 8, 2016)

Same reason there is always more parents at girls games then boys games.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 8, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Just curious as to why there are twice the number of messages on the girls forum (5000) versus the boys (2500).  Any theories?


There's better gossip on the girls side LMAO.


----------



## mirage (Dec 9, 2016)

It could be all of those things but what I really believe the reason is that there are handful of girls posters (dads mostly) that have very high frequency of responses - you know who you are.  Just take a look of number of total posts of some of the members.

Not that there are more DD parents but they are more active.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 9, 2016)

Wi-fi works better in the kitchen


----------



## Sandypk (Dec 9, 2016)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You may have something here. I briefly jotted all the posters that I know personally and 80% were male and 20% female.


Those are some pretty accurate %ages!!


----------



## Justafan (Dec 11, 2016)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You may have something here. I briefly jotted all the posters that I know personally and 80% were male and 20% female.


I think you're onto something, and I'll take it a step further.  I think most parents, especially dads, who have boys playing soccer probably played soccer themselves or have a deeper connection to it.  I know if I had a boy, he probably would not be playing soccer.  He'd probably be playing all the traditional sports I grew up playing (baseball, basketball, and football).  So the parents who have boys are probably more knowledgeable in soccer and know the soccer landscape a lot better than parents/dads like me who never played soccer.  Having two dd's and being new to soccer, I initially spent a lot of time on these boards just taking in loads of information trying to crack the codes (scdsl v. csl, ecnl v. egsl, odp v. ynt, flight 1 v. gold/silver elite, etc.).  Also, once I got the soccer bug and added that to my competitive juices, I was hooked.  Not to mention, I also feel like I'm a part time manager (yes, like those celebrity parent managers) for my dd's.  I do all the research and homework to make sure my dd's are in the best position to succeed and navigate this crazy club soccer world.


----------

